# Help me fix my Indian lentil dahl



## elitova (Sep 27, 2017)

Help! I put too much lemon juice in and it's overpowered all the other spices. What can I do to fix it? Happy to hear tips for next time, but I'll be sad if I have to either eat the lemon dahl or throw it away!

Ingredients:

cilantro, cinnamon, cumin, garlic, ginger, lemon juice, lentils, onion, turmeric


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2017)

Make another batch with no lemon then combine the two.

If you try to mask the flavor of the lemon with other ingredients, you will change the flavor of the dish


----------



## blissful (Sep 27, 2017)

If you get to the point of wanting to throw it away, first try a pinch or two of baking soda to reduce the acid flavor of the lemon juice and see if that helps.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 28, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Make another batch with no lemon then combine the two.
> 
> If you try to mask the flavor of the lemon with other ingredients, you will change the flavor of the dish



+1

I've never seen a dahl recipe with cinnamon.  Interesting...


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Sep 16, 2018)

*I've* never seen a lentil dish that calls for lemon juice.  But Indian cuisine is very diverse so who knows. 

I have seen lentil dishes that call for cinnamon though.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 16, 2018)

I too have never used cinnamon. I make a nice Tarka dhal.

Russ


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 16, 2018)

elitova said:


> Help! I put too much lemon juice in and it's overpowered all the other spices. What can I do to fix it? Happy to hear tips for next time, but I'll be sad if I have to either eat the lemon dahl or throw it away!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> cilantro, cinnamon, cumin, garlic, ginger, lemon juice, lentils, onion, turmeric



How about a little sugar? Extra spices?


----------

